# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Trying to figure this out :(

## ascorpiana

I've named a map, but now i'm lost.

What i am trying to do is see a detailed map from Toronto, Ontario to California.   I expect to do this trip in a few months.   I want to see where i should stop overnight and a hotel/motel where i don't have to worry about  a vehicle being broken into and cargo taken.

I think i'm writing too much ....guess i'm nervous.   Oh i will have a portable GPS ....just want to plan.

So i want to see the map showing me a driving route.

----------


## DonnaR57

Hi, and welcome to RTA!

Electronic maps can be wonderful tools, or just the opposite. The same can be said for GPS's. For planning purposes, the Map Center here can be a good thing. But, in reality, nothing can really replace a good paper map. 

If I were you, I'd go get a good paper map of the USA (such as from your CAA office) or a good road atlas of the USA from the RTA Store, and see what route jumps out at you.  You're going to have a 4 day drive, at least.  Once you get a good idea of the route that appeals to you, we can help you with things like where to stop at night. 

Someone else here will probably step in and help you with the Map Center. I prefer paper maps.

Donna

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

> I've named a map, but now i'm lost.


Howdy and thanks for trying the RTA Custom Maps.  I see a map called Cali 2012 in the db.  I can't actually look at the map you've created because that's private, but you can search for RTA attractions along the way (if you've not done this yet).  You can find your map by looking in the top left hand side of the page and look under "My Maps".  Click the link to open the map.



> I want to see where i should stop overnight and a hotel/motel


We've not added any motel overlays that might work this way.  Pretty much you need to add your own places + the RTA attractions.  



> So i want to see the map showing me a driving route.


The map will show the driving route, but we don't provide driving directions (like Google Maps does).  The RTA Custom Maps program allows members to make as custom a map as they want, and we've elected to not junk up the maps with commercial overlays -- perhaps we will one day -- but not yet.

Paper maps are fine -- and certainly should be in the car -- but electronic maps are superior for finding places to stop and explore that you'd never likely find on your own.

Mark

----------

